

31 ways to persuade your Web visitors to convert - LanceJones
http://persuasiveweb.wordpress.com/

======
LanceJones
Joanna Wiebe (bloggergirl) and I wrote The 30 Days of Persuasion about 18
months ago, so the screenshots may appear dated in some cases, but the
principles are sound. We spent a lot of time writing it, but never really
promoted it. The blog covers:

Authority: We look to experts to show us the way Commitment & Consistency: We
want to act consistently with our commitments and values Contrast: We notice
and decide by the differences between two things, not absolute measures
Engagement & Emotion: We want to interact with things that make us feel
Likeability: The more we like people (and companies), the more we want to say
yes to them Reciprocity: We feel obligated to return favours performed for us
Scarcity: The less available something is, the more we want it Social Proof:
We look to what others do to guide our own decisions and behavior Trust: Show
your character and competence to help people feel confident in choosing to
work with you

We were originally planning to turn the blog into a free e-book, but I gave up
after trying a bunch of sub-optimal plug-ins for turning Wordpress blogs into
PDFs.

Hope you find some inspiration in there to test out on your own sites and
applications.

~~~
krav
Have sent it along to a few people. Thanks for taking the time to put it
together!

------
bloggergirl
Just so you won't have to click through the calendar, the actual 30 Days of
Persuasion series begins here:
<http://persuasiveweb.wordpress.com/2009/06/02/>

